# YMCA Merthyr Tydfil - February 2012



## UEP-Wales (Feb 9, 2012)

YMCA Merthyr Tydfil - February 2012​
*The Explore!*

What a day! Had planned a mass explore today, about 4 buildings, 1 day and all the usual fun. After many let downs on the other sites, I ended up here, The YMCA Merthyr Tydfil Building.

This building has been on my "list" for a while now and I am glad that I have managed to get it done! Entry was very easy, even if I did get a few cuts from the thorns! The site is in a very bad shape at the moment with parts falling off as you walk around. In fact, as I was getting ready to snap a few shots, a huge chunk of the wall came crashing down - thankfully just hitting my foot but 2 inches to the right and I would be posting this from the hospital!

The building in general is a fantastic design and but I did find myself on edge here with the way it was just falling apart around me. Im sorry to say but I really don't think it will be around for much longer the way it is going.

*The Building History!*

The former Y.M.C.A. is a striking four –storey terracotta building occupying a commanding and elevated position at the northern end of the town centre at Pontmorlais , where it joins the Brecon Road. It is a Grade II listed property, which was re-listed on the 13th January 1998. 

Originally the Y.M.C.A. buildings at Pontmorlais cost £8, 400 and, following a competition, they were constructed from the competitive designs of Ivor Jones and Sir Percy Thomas, architects from Cardiff.

The official opening was on the 5th October 1911 by Mr Mervyn Wingfield.

The stated purpose of the building was to provide a place where youths and young men could congregate for healthy amusement, recreation and health giving exercise.

On the ground floor were offices 2 shops and a café, the first floor had a lecture hall which could seat 150 and also a billiard room with 2 tables, the second floor had a lounge, reading room, games room and a library, and on the upper floor there were 

Other games rooms, a rifle range and gymnasium.

In later years the building was occupied by the Board of Trade and the Labour Exchange and then became the District Education Offices. The Y.M.C.A. played a major role in the educational and sporting life of Merthyr Tydfil.

King Edward VIII visited the building when he stopped off in Merthyr Tydfil on his tour of South Wales in 1936. After seeing the Labour Exchange in the former Y.M.C.A. building, Edward journeyed to Dowlais, where he made the historic statement, “Something must be done”.

The British champion boxer and later manager, Eddie Thomas had a gym there and there was also a very active boxing club. The building was also used for further education courses before the present Merthyr College was built. This historic building ceased to be used as a District Education Office in 1989. During the 1990s there were concerns for its future and it was purchased by Nazir Mohamed in 2001. The building was sold by him in 2006 to property developers.

*The Photographs*









































































































Thank you for looking, I hope you enjoyed my photographs!


----------



## Captain-Slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Second report in as many months. I really should put the effort in for this one and 'do it' beause once its gone.........

I take it that Theatre Royale is still shut Also adding the death trap aka, Merthyr Nursing Home


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 9, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Second report in as many months. I really should put the effort in for this one and 'do it' beause once its gone.........
> 
> I take it that Theatre Royale is still shut Also adding the death trap aka, Merthyr Nursing Home



I did try the Theatre but couldn't find an entry point and the Nursing home, I really wanted to get into that place! I think they have squatters as when I got close, there was whistling from the rooms! Im working on that one too though 

I don't think the YMCA will be around much longer. As I said in the report, the place is falling apart, I had a huge chunk of wall on me today. I give it a year at most with the current weather.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2012)

Shame, great looking building going to waste!


----------



## cymruchris (Feb 19, 2012)

Brings back memories - I'm not in Wales - and haven't been for a few years.. But that looks right over the old Walters Photo Video Shop - spent many an hour there buying camera stuff  Always saw this from the outside  Nice to see the inside.. Thanks!


----------



## neoncity (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice bit of history, and the photos are great.


----------



## bodrick (Mar 22, 2012)

love the photo's my fav is no 12
keep up the good work butt.


----------

